# What Colnago frame is this? Pics attached



## Turtleracer22 (Dec 21, 2010)

What Colnago frame is this? Pics from Amgen Tour of California - Stage 7


----------



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

possibly a M10

pablo


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

+1 m10


----------

